# Sprawy forum >  Edycja i usuwanie postów

## friki323

Witam. dlaczego nie można edytować oraz usuwać postów ?

----------


## stalker8

Bo musi zostać ślad w internecie dla służb, po takich degeneratach jak ja.

----------


## stalker8

Albo taka fantazja literacka - sajens-fikszyn:
 →medyczka.pl/arthrotec-na-poronienie-25738/783#post156942
..."pod kopułą", jak ktoś 'bez nicku' dopisał - więc nie wiadomo czy nawet nie ta sama osoba; kto ma wiedzieć, ten wie. - Czy ta sama, czy inna... A na tym forum w szczególności. + Marketing usług psycho-ezoterycznych & wróżenie z "suplementów (diety) na impotencję (intelektualną).

2. Moderacja chyba usuwa oferty polepszania przyrodzenia - biustu. Bo chyba nie widziałem tu takich, albo nie chciało mi się niedostatecznie zagłębiać w ten temat.

3.= słabe jednostki eliminują się same i jest z nimi mniej ujmującej roboty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ofert na zachłyśnięcie (od chłyst → Wikipedia) jednak nie brakuje.
Piętno, słabości, ułomności ma być wyraźnie widoczne, nie na życzenie zdejmowane.
Forum→Lekarze→Forum psychiatryczne→Nie chce być tym kim jestem..
_→medyczka.pl/nie-chce-byc-tym-kim-14926_

----------


## stalker8

mało kto tutaj zagląda; podbijam.
→medyczka.pl/jak-dodac-zdjecie-57281#post160672

----------

